# Realtek ALC861



## Dragos_ (Aug 7, 2009)

Set ans_hda_load="YES" in /boot/defaults/loader.conf to make it work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 7, 2009)

Do *not* edit /boot/defaults/loader.conf! It is called 'default' for a reason. Use /boot/loader.conf for overrides. And it's snd_hda_load, I presume.


----------



## Dragos_ (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing to excuse my stupidity, sorry.
I is all as you say.


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 8, 2009)

Why not add this driver to your kernel_config_file and recompile the kernel?


----------



## mk (Aug 8, 2009)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> Why not add this driver to your kernel_config_file and recompile the kernel?


Why to be easy when can be hard?
/irony


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 8, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> Why to be easy when can be hard?
> /irony



Compile the kernel is an easy job, and not time consuming(add the following line to your make.conf and install ccache).


```
NO_MODULES=true
```

I compile the kernel(delete some driver and add some driver and ipfw firewall), userland and ports for optimization, and compile the documentation for for reading. :e

And I think a FreeBSD user always know how to compile their kernel.


----------

